# Fantastic photos of Manchester in the 1960s



## editor (Mar 30, 2019)

Check out this wonderful selection: 



> The images of Manchester in 1963 are part of the Town Hall Photographer’s Collection at Manchester City Council’s Central Library archives. Taken by staff photographers, the photos record the work of Corporation and Council departments.The subjects were typically roads, buildings and pavements. But we also see shops, people, billboards and cars. We get a feel for the city as it was.








































Photographs of Manchester - 1963 - Flashbak


----------



## Edie (Mar 30, 2019)

They’re fascinating.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Mar 30, 2019)

Photographers over the years have given newer generations an insight into history, and that's only getting better as we move along. Future generations will be able to see so much more than any group before them, and that's all thanks to photographers.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 30, 2019)

editor said:


> Check out this wonderful selection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Much of this scene is still the same. The set of buildings in the foreground (and Saville Street itself) got replaced by the BBC's New Broadcasting House in 1975, and then that got demolished with the move to Salford and is being replaced by extraordinarily expensive student accommodation. However everything behind it is very similar today.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 30, 2019)

Fantastic.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 30, 2019)

mauvais said:


> Much of this scene is still the same. The set of buildings in the foreground (and Saville Street itself) got replaced by the BBC's New Broadcasting House in 1975, and then that got demolished with the move to Salford and is being replaced by extraordinarily expensive student accommodation. However everything behind it is very similar today.



I was thinking the same.  Great image.


----------



## killer b (Mar 30, 2019)

If you're in Manchester there's a great exhibition of Martin Parr photos of the city at the Manchester Art Gallery, going back to the late 60s - lots of similarly fascinating period detail.

I love the adverts in these pics - how come lots of them are just for generic things - beer, fried bread, spanish oranges?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 30, 2019)

mauvais said:


> Much of this scene is still the same. The set of buildings in the foreground (and Saville Street itself) got replaced by the BBC's New Broadcasting House in 1975, and then that got demolished with the move to Salford and is being replaced by extraordinarily expensive student accommodation. However everything behind it is very similar today.



The other side of that street is very different now though.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 31, 2019)

Nice to see the Ash of Ancoats shop in the Oxford Road picture.  They used to have a shop on the corner of Great Ancoats Street and Store Street, now demolished, and I didn't realise they'd be around since at least the 60s.


----------



## maomao (Mar 31, 2019)

killer b said:


> I love the adverts in these pics - how come lots of them are just for generic things - beer, fried bread, spanish oranges?


There used to be marketing boards for different foods. I remember adverts for 'cream cakes' paid for by the milk marketing board when I was a kid. The egg marketing board paid for the famous Tony Hancock 'go to work on an egg' adverts. I'd imagine the advert in the third photo 'use your loaf - have some fried bread with your bacon' was a joint venture by piggeries and bakeries.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 31, 2019)

Anita Street and Victoria Square old peoples' flats at the end of the road.

It looks like this today.






Interesting history to the street and the square - Anita Street - the row of houses that paved the way for a city 

I love the council's photo archive - can get lost for hours looking at stuff.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 24, 2020)

A nice collection of 70s photos here.

The old 1830s station, now part of the Museum of Science and Industry.






Market Street, during the construction of the Arndale Centre.






The old Central Station, now GMEX.






St Anne's Square (now pedestrianised).


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 24, 2020)

Love this kinda stuff of Manchester farmerbarleymow


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 24, 2020)

It never occurred to me that St Anne's Square had traffic before - I just assumed it had always been car-free.  

Can't imagine Market Street with traffic either.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 24, 2020)

I miss 'old' Manchester


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 24, 2020)

Throbbing Angel said:


> I miss 'old' Manchester


I remember the old Marks, Arndale and the grim bus station, and how tatty and run-down the centre was 25 years ago.  At least not too many old buildings have been lost, although there are a ridiculous number of new housing blocks everywhere.  A lot of people will be utterly fucked if there is a housing crash.   It's good to see old run-down buildings sorted out and used for new things though, so swings and roundabouts I suppose.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 25, 2020)

The local rag has an article about which streets used to have cars - this is Market Street in 1953.  Shame the Arndale was built as the buildings look OK.  The street looks quite a bit steeper than it is now which is weird.  














						The city centre streets you used to be able to drive on
					

Deansgate was closed to traffic this week, but cars used to rule the roost on lots of other roads too




					www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk


----------



## Terry T (May 25, 2020)

Lovely photos lived in Manchester during the 80’s bring back a lot of good memories


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 25, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I remember the old Marks, Arndale and the grim bus station, and how tatty and run-down the centre was 25 years ago.  At least not too many old buildings have been lost, although there are a ridiculous number of new housing blocks everywhere.  A lot of people will be utterly fucked if there is a housing crash.   It's good to see old run-down buildings sorted out and used for new things though, so swings and roundabouts I suppose.



I used to visit Manchester fairly often when I lived in north staffordshire (now about 30 years ago -  ) - did seriously consider moving to Manchester, but the job hunting didn't come to anything...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 25, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I used to visit Manchester fairly often when I lived in north staffordshire (now about 30 years ago -  ) - did seriously consider moving to Manchester, but the job hunting didn't come to anything...


It's obviously a much nicer place to live than the south of England - you should drop everything and move.


----------



## abe11825 (May 25, 2020)

Those are some really amazing pictures. The marketing in the adverts are creative and you can see how far PR people have even come in the way of collaborating with other brands. Even still... seeing how things went from a busy street block with loads of cars, to paved / blocked in and only used by pedestrians is pretty cool! "Go green - let the kids play"?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2020)

A nice series of old pictures of libraries in Manchester.

The old reference library in the old town hall on King Street






Chethams library.  Keep meaning to visit it - it was established in 1653 and apparently it's the oldest free public reference library in the UK.






Cross-section of the central library














						Online Memory Box: Library City
					

As lockdown restrictions begin to ease, many of us are still staying close to home and it’s more important than ever to stay connected with your loved ones. We hope Archives+ can help you to do thi…




					manchesterarchiveplus.wordpress.com


----------



## deeyo (Jun 29, 2020)

Happened to visit a weavery the other day, as one does, where they had this beautiful northrop loom, made in manchester 1923, and still going. Sorry for puttin it here, but i couldn't find the 20s manchester thread.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 29, 2020)

deeyo said:


> Happened to visit a weavery the other day, as one does, where they had this beautiful northrop loom, made in manchester 1923, and still going. Sorry for puttin it here, but i couldn't find the 20s manchester thread.
> View attachment 220124
> View attachment 220125View attachment 220126View attachment 220127


Sounds like a jacquard loom given it has punch cards.  Those looms are wonderful things indeed.   

Where is the loom out of interest?


----------



## deeyo (Jun 30, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Sounds like a jacquard loom given it has punch cards.  Those looms are wonderful things indeed.
> 
> Where is the loom out of interest?



Växbo lin, in beautiful hälsingland.


Spoiler









						Fabriksbutiken - Handla av Växbo Lin
					

Handla direkt i Växbo Lins fabriksbutik. Här säljer vi alla våra vackra linneprodukter & har en stor fyndavdelning. Välkommen till Växbo!




					www.vaxbolin.se


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 23, 2021)

Nice photos of Stockport Market in 1977. 

Elder is apparently boiled cow udder. Sounds lovely. 
























						Bra stalls and cow's udder: the long-lost world of Stockport market – in pictures
					

Heidi Alexander’s images of Greater Manchester traders had been sitting in storage since she took them in 1977 … now they’re bringing a community back together




					www.theguardian.com
				




And more here









						Heidi Alexander | Stockport Market, 1977.
					

Heidi Alexander's incredible images of Stockport Market, 1977.




					britishculturearchive.co.uk


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 23, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Nice photos of Stockport Market in 1977.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Love photos like this.  I really hope that photo has a banner that says _Marple Bastards_ on it. 

If any of you find old photos of Oldham - 1970's - I'm interested.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 23, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Nice photos of Stockport Market in 1977.
> 
> Elder is apparently boiled cow udder. Sounds lovely.



I bought some at that market when I first moved to Stockport. It doesn't taste of much and is a bit crumbly, the bloke said it was good on toast. Before the gentrification of Stockport market ( they had to do something with it I suppose as it was  in severe financial difficulties) there were a few tripe and cowheel stalls, butchers selling mutton, pigs heads, trotters, cows hearts, a meat auction van, a fishmongers that used to sell sprats, cod roe , cockles , a farm produce  stall where you could buy duck and goose eggs, pie stall and a huge cheese stall that would let you try before you buy. Pity they couldn't have kept that sort of stuff really but food habits change I suppose.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 23, 2021)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Love photos like this. I really hope that photo has a banner that says _Marple Bastards_ on it.


I hope it does too.  A stall dedicated to vicious inter-region rivalry. 

The odd thing about the photos is that they look a lot older than they are.  But I suppose it was 40-odd years ago.

They can keep the pigs heads, tripe, cowheel and trotters The39thStep - I've never forgotten being both fascinated and appalled at the tripe stalls in the market where I grew up in the 70s.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 23, 2021)

Aye, you can keep all that tripe 'n' shit. Sounds awful.

I lived in West Yorkshire when I was a teen and my mate and I used to walk halfway home and get the bus the rest of the way. We'd walk to the bus station/market and he'd buy a bag of tripe, drown it in vinegar and stink the bus out eating it on the way home. You clarty bastard, Anthony.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jan 23, 2021)

maomao said:


> There used to be marketing boards for different foods. I remember adverts for 'cream cakes' paid for by the milk marketing board when I was a kid. The egg marketing board paid for the famous Tony Hancock 'go to work on an egg' adverts. I'd imagine the advert in the third photo 'use your loaf - have some fried bread with your bacon' was a joint venture by piggeries and bakeries.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Feb 8, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Nice photos of Stockport Market in 1977.


Clog shop, YES


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 8, 2021)

UrbaneFox said:


> Clog shop, YES


This is a real road sign, somewhere in the wilds of the North of England.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Feb 8, 2021)

For tourists, I expect, not genuine cloggers / customers.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 9, 2021)

When I was a patron of indie/punk/goth clubs in Leeds in the late 80s/90s, New Model Army fans used to get the train to Hebden Bridge to buy clogs before coming back to Le Phonographique, which was open on Saturday afternoons, to show off their new purchases. I think they were called Walkys


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 9, 2021)

UrbaneFox said:


> For tourists, I expect, not genuine cloggers / customers.


Nah, they sell clogs too - you can order some and report back. 






						Visit Walkley Clogs factory
					

Visit Walkley Clogs Factory



					www.clogs.co.uk


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 9, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Nah, they sell clogs too - you can order some and report back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s the place!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> That’s the place!


The website looks like it's from 1995 - they suggest you print and post the order form, and have an AOL address.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 9, 2021)

I'm tempted to buy a pair to support an independent business.  Can't imagine there is a big market for clogs.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 9, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'm tempted to buy a pair to support an independent business.  Can't imagine there is a big market for clogs.


I went down a clog wikihole last night. They’re fucking weird








						Clog - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> View attachment 253480


UrbaneFox definitely needs a pair of those - be the talk of the town.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 9, 2021)

A health and safety nightmare.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Feb 9, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'm tempted to buy a pair to support an independent business.  Can't imagine there is a big market for clogs.


The country has gone mad over a noisy parish meeting - anything can happen these days 

The smart money is in clogs, mark my words.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 9, 2021)

The only times I’ve seen clogs were on the feet of aforesaid NMA fans, but also in some kitchens (the more hierarchical brigade type kitchens where all the chefs have different hats and buttons n that) - they’re actually quite practical for kitchen work


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 9, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'm tempted to buy a pair to support an independent business.  Can't imagine there is a big market for clogs.


I used to have a pair of Swedish clogs. They’re good for your back!

I gave them to charity when I moved to a flat, though.  I’m considerate that way.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> When I was a patron of indie/punk/goth clubs in Leeds in the late 80s/90s, New Model Army fans used to get the train to Hebden Bridge to buy clogs before coming back to Le Phonographique, which was open on Saturday afternoons, to show off their new purchases. I think they were called Walkys


The name of that club rings a bell - I lived in Leeds from around 91 to 95.  Don't know if I ever went to it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 9, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The name of that club rings a bell - I lived in Leeds from around 91 to 95.  Don't know if I ever went to it.


It was underneath the Chitty Bang Bang machine in the Merrion Centre


----------



## petee (Feb 9, 2021)

i know nothing of clogs but i do enjoy this vid.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 9, 2021)

petee said:


> i know nothing of clogs but i do enjoy this vid.



That's quite peaceful.  Are clogs a thing in the US?

I'm looking forward to UrbaneFox posting pictures while modelling clogs.


----------



## petee (Feb 9, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That's quite peaceful.  Are clogs a thing in the US?



not 'round my way!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 9, 2021)

petee said:


> not 'round my way!


You clearly need to order some and start a nationwide trend.  I'm sure what people wear in NY is automatically trendy and the rest of the nation looks on in awe at your stylishness.


----------



## petee (Feb 9, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You clearly need to order some and start a nationwide trend.  I'm sure what people wear in NY is automatically trendy and the rest of the nation looks on in awe at your stylishness.



the rest of the US certainly has adopted my no-haircut-for-five-months look.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 9, 2021)

petee said:


> the rest of the US certainly has adopted my no-haircut-for-five-months look.


Get yerself some clippers yer scruffy bastard.


----------



## mx wcfc (Feb 9, 2021)

I used to lust over clogs like these.  I guess these what the NMA fans wore?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 9, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> I used to lust over clogs like these.  I guess these what the NMA fans wore?
> 
> View attachment 253556


Order them then - and support an independent business.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 9, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> I used to lust over clogs like these.  I guess these what the NMA fans wore?
> 
> View attachment 253556


They’re boots. The clogs I saw were shoes


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 9, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That's quite peaceful.  Are clogs a thing in the US?


Where do the Amish stand (no pun intended) on clogs?


----------



## hitmouse (May 19, 2021)

Did this ever get posted here?








						This is Manchester: 99 photos from the 1970s
					

Abandoned stations, vast housing blocks and the birth of a city centre monster - a pictorial snapshot of Greater Manchester in the seventies




					confidentials.com


----------



## Wilf (May 19, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Did this ever get posted here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant thread, particularly these which are my era.  I started going in to the town centre from about 1974, going to music and record shops, then as a student from 1979 onwards.  It's funny how photographs and memory have a different 'feel'.  The ones in the OP are down as 1960s, but feel like very early 60s, even late 50s.  The cars and shopfronts in these ^ all feel more dated than my minds eye of the period.  Maybe it's something about the film used that makes the photography feel 'older', but more likely it's something about memory.


----------



## Jay Park (May 19, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> A health and safety nightmare.




strenghthen your ankles like the wind does a stem


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 19, 2021)

Jay Park said:


> strenghthen your ankles like the wind does a stem


I'm going to let UrbaneFox test your hypothesis.


----------



## UrbaneFox (May 19, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Did this ever get posted here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the muriel of Alvin Stardust on the side of a house.


----------



## UrbaneFox (May 19, 2021)

Jay Park said:


> strenghthen your ankles like the wind does a stem


Is that Shakespeare?

Anyway, we needed shoes like that in the old days, before drains and street cleaners were invented, otherwise you would sink in shit, scraps and cabbage offcuts.


----------



## Wilf (May 20, 2021)

UrbaneFox said:


> I like the muriel of Alvin Stardust on the side of a house.


Yeah, it was great. I was brought up in Heywood and used to pass it every couple of days.  I remember being quite shocked as a kid that the 'pop culture' I liked was getting 'official' recognition like that.  Must have been some progressive thinking in Heywood Council's Recreation Department (or, nerd point, perhaps Rochdale's.  Heywood became part of Rochdale in a local government reorganisation in 1974).


----------



## Wilf (May 20, 2021)

I had a vague feeling the Heywood mural was Walter Kershaw's first and so it was:





						Walter Kershaw - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Did a few all over Greater Manchester but, basically, first Heywood, then Sao Paulo.


----------



## Wilf (May 20, 2021)

Oh fuck, just as I was bigging him, this comes up - stalking convictions and imprisonments going back 15 years:








						Walter Kershaw jailed for four years after stalking ex-lover
					

Littleborough artist Walter Kershaw has been jailed for four years for stalking his former lover and for breaching a...



					www.rochdaleonline.co.uk


----------



## deeyo (May 20, 2021)

Wilf said:


> Yeah, it was great. I was brought up in Heywood and used to pass it every couple of days.  I remember being quite shocked as a kid that the 'pop culture' I liked was getting 'official' recognition like that.  Must have been some progressive thinking in Heywood Council's Recreation Department (or, nerd point, perhaps Rochdale's.  Heywood became part of Rochdale in a local government reorganisation in 1974).


says here it was really supposed to be elvis, but needs must when beggars can't be choosers...
+ more murals!
Through the Magpie Eye: Murals from the ’70s – Oi Polloi


----------



## Jay Park (May 20, 2021)

Wilf said:


> Oh fuck, just as I was bigging him, this comes up - stalking convictions and imprisonments going back 15 years:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, he spent a whole night spraying himself all over a wall


----------



## Jay Park (May 20, 2021)

Fucking Heywood 

fort dis waz about Mannie


----------



## handy1 (May 23, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The local rag has an article about which streets used to have cars - this is Market Street in 1953.  Shame the Arndale was built as the buildings look OK.  The street looks quite a bit steeper than it is now which is weird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The area occupied by today’s Arndale was called the shambles. I believe it was beautiful. Maybe not York shambles standard but preferable to today’s eyesore.


----------



## Jay Park (May 23, 2021)

handy1 said:


> The area occupied by today’s Arndale was called the shambles. I believe it was beautiful. Maybe not York shambles standard but preferable to today’s eyesore.



shame


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 23, 2021)

handy1 said:


> The area occupied by today’s Arndale was called the shambles. I believe it was beautiful. Maybe not York shambles standard but preferable to today’s eyesore.



some pictures here (they don't seem to want to be inserted in a post here)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 31, 2021)

handy1 said:


> The area occupied by today’s Arndale was called the shambles. I believe it was beautiful. Maybe not York shambles standard but preferable to today’s eyesore.


This was the street plan pre-Arndale apparently.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 31, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> This was the street plan pre-Arndale apparently.



1922 OS map (move-able) alongside current



			Side by side georeferenced maps viewer - Map images - National Library of Scotland


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 31, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> 1922 OS map (move-able) alongside current
> 
> 
> 
> Side by side georeferenced maps viewer - Map images - National Library of Scotland


Cheers.  It's interesting to see that the inside walkway things in the centre sometimes track the old street pattern, more or less.


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 6, 2021)

Have we had this lot?








						27 Snapshots of Manchester In The 1960s - Flashbak
					

37 Snapshots of Manchester In The 1970s   Via: MMU




					flashbak.com


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 6, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Have we had this lot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








There used to be underground toilets just to the right of those phone boxes, and a Wimpy across the road.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 6, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> There used to be underground toilets just to the right of those phone boxes, and a Wimpy across the road.


 Correct!


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 7, 2021)

80s/90s Hulme:








						Hulme 1980s-90s | British Culture Archive
					

Hulme in the 1980s and 1990s. Photographs by our featured photographer Richard Davis.




					britishculturearchive.co.uk


----------



## WouldBe (Jun 7, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> View attachment 253480


Wooden footy boots.


----------



## moose (Jun 25, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> This was the street plan pre-Arndale apparently.


Sometimes I remember that more clearly than the plan of the Arndale, despite being very little when we went there. We used to drop in on my uncle who worked in a building that was demolished in '71 for Arndale development.


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 11, 2021)

Of interest to fans of old Manchester photos:


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 11, 2021)

Open all hours: Manchester shopfronts of the early 80s – in pictures
					

A new book by photographer Brian Lomas captures the memory of Manchester’s independent shops in the early 80s




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 11, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Open all hours: Manchester shopfronts of the early 80s – in pictures
> 
> 
> A new book by photographer Brian Lomas captures the memory of Manchester’s independent shops in the early 80s
> ...


I remember  that Phyllis' flower shop.   It  was the dodgy 'I' that reminded  me.


----------



## moose (Jul 15, 2021)

I wonder when all those kind of primative-looking shops got swept away. The 80s feels like yesterday, sometimes, I just didn't notice it happening.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 15, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Of interest to fans of old Manchester photos:



Cheers for posting that. That was exactly the period I started going to Old Trafford, the period just before punk and I'm amazed at the memories that threw up.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 15, 2021)

moose said:


> I wonder when all those kind of primative-looking shops got swept away. The 80s feels like yesterday, sometimes, I just didn't notice it happening.


Some might have survived - on Oldham Road in Failsworth and up towards Oldham there are some old shop fronts still around, with weird shops in them that never seem to be open.  But I guess many have long gone.


----------



## moose (Jul 15, 2021)

Wilf said:


> Cheers for posting that. That was exactly the period I started going to Old Trafford, the period just before punk and I'm amazed at the memories that threw up.


Yep, took me right back. When young people could afford to go with their mates, and you could just show up and queue. Or sit on the railway bridge if you couldn't get in the Stretford.


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 15, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> 80s/90s Hulme:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My band played in a squat in Hulme in '93. We were a bit wet behind the ears and were more or less terrified the entire time, and repulsed at the food. A character building experience.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 15, 2021)

moose said:


> I wonder when all those kind of primative-looking shops got swept away.



dunno really

think there's a combination of circumstances, including

the supermarket / shopping centre boom (and supermarkets moving in to selling more than just food and basic household stuff) which started in the 70s but grew in the 80s

changes in shopping habits - gradually shrinking number of 'housewives' who had time / inclination to call in at several small shops in the course of a shopping trip, people with jobs more likely to do one 'big shop' (at supermarket and often with car) a week

increasing number of people without jobs and reducing spending

occasional property booms during the tory boom and bust cycle, so shop rents / leases might go up a lot.  most old fashioned small shops that are still trading are probably either on very long leases or own the place outright.

redevelopment of housing areas / demographic change - existing customers moving away to new towns / suburbs, some inner city areas becoming university student housing areas and so on (running a shop 52 weeks a year when the customers are only around for about 30 weeks a year may not work)

was there a particular generation of shopkeepers who all retired within a relatively short space of time?  may just be coincidence, but seem to remember a lot of the small shops near where i grew up all seemed to be in the generation just that bit older than my parents (maybe setting up business in the post-war years?) so would have hit retirement age during the 80s.


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 13, 2021)

Think these ones are new? To this thread I mean, they are obviously actually quite old:








						40 Sombre Black-and-White Photos of Streets of Manchester in 1963
					

Manchester went through enormous and difficult changes in the sixties. After WWII cities such as Manchester lost power over local gas and el...




					www.vintag.es


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 26, 2021)

If anyone's reading this thread and thinking, "hmmm, all these old photos of Manchester are fine, but they're not Jewish enough", then this exhibition at the People's History Museum sounds like it'll be a treat for you:


			Vanished Streets: an exhibition of photographs of lost Jewish Manchester from the 1970s by Shloimy Alman - People's History Museum
		


See also this thing:





						A Memory Map of Jewish Manchester
					






					jewishmanchestermemorymap.org


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 2, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> A nice collection of 70s photos here.
> 
> The old 1830s station, now part of the Museum of Science and Industry.
> 
> ...


Ah, just found this collection but I see it's already been posted. Some great stuff in there though:




(Rochdale, apparently. Although looking at it again, what's happened to the middle person's head?)


----------



## Wilf (Jan 2, 2022)

Is that another Walter Kershaw (the mural)?  It's stirring something very deep in my memory from going to Rochdale around then, but I can't place it.


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 2, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Is that another Walter Kershaw (the mural)?  It's stirring something very deep in my memory from going to Rochdale around then, but I can't place it.


It is!


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 13, 2022)

More 1970s Manc photography:








						Rare photos of memorable Manchester characters from the 1970s
					

Can you spot yourself?




					www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk


----------



## klang (Feb 13, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> More 1970s Manc photography:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## klang (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 1, 2022)

Some more interesting photos of the 60s.














						Tour 1960s Manchester in these incredible unearthed photos
					

These will leave you feeling nostalgic




					www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 4, 2022)

Pictures of Oldham in the 60s Throbbing Angel 














						Smog, slums and stars in the making - 25 pictures of a lost era in Oldham
					

There's a good chance you will recognise some famous faces from the swinging sixties in Oldham




					www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 4, 2022)

The MEN is loving the new vintage photos series of clickbait eh! 

Just seen a post about the launch event for caferoyal books at Unitom in Manchester. There's a few zines with old Manchester stuff.









						John Bulmer — Manchester 1970s — Café Royal Books
					

John Bulmer — Manchester 1970s




					www.caferoyalbooks.com


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 4, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> The MEN is loving the new vintage photos series of clickbait eh!


They are about the only things worth reading on the entire site too.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 7, 2022)

More nostalgia stuff from the MEN but this is a good picture.  I think the bit on the left is now Media City, and on the right the Lowry Centre.














						Amazing 1960s photos capture Manchester dockers at work and play
					

A glimpse into life on Manchester docks decades ago




					www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk


----------

